# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  suche MFG fr surftrip 14.09-06.10

## Phong

Hallo liebe Surfgemeinde.

Ich habe mir vom 07.09-06.10 Urlaub genommen und wollte nen surftrip durch Sdeuropa mit dem Auto unternehmen.
Aber bevor ich alleine losziehe wollte ich nachfragen, ob jemand in dieser Zeitperiode vielleicht schon jemand irgendwohin fhrt und noch einen Platz frei htte und nette Gesellschaft gebrauchen knnte.

Reiseziel und Aufenthaltungsdauer wre mir egal. Hauptsache Wind und Wasser  :Smile:  Nur der Zeitpunkt sollte in den vier Wochen liegen.

Mein Material wrde ich gerne mitnehmen, ist aber kein Muss (2 Segel, 2 Masten, 1 Board)

Zu mir selbst: Ich bin mnnlich, 29 Jahre, gebrtiger Vietnamese, surfe seit ca 3 Jahren ( aber noch ziemlicher rookie)


Bitte meldet euch unter 
tp.nguyen@freenet.de


mfg Phong

----------

